

42 - ya
https://github.com/zhuangya/42

======
luzon19
What's that supposed to do?

~~~
ya
i want write a function called _42 in kinds computing languages which
implement this functionality: accept anything(parameters), and return nothing
but 42.

:)

Just a simple idea here, nothing special.

